# Yesterdays ABTs



## sandyut (Jun 17, 2019)

I made this batch with Kroger Mexican shredded cheese blend, Jimmy Dean hot sausage, some Texas rub and reduced sodium bacon.  really liked the "real cheese" in them.  2 hours at 230 and they were prefect - bacon was nice and crispy.


----------



## kruizer (Jun 17, 2019)

Very tasty looking.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2019)

Great looking ABT's! Will have to try out that filling. I did some yesterday too. Last time I did 2 hours at 250 this time I went 2 1/2 hrs at 250 and bacon turned out better.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 17, 2019)

Nice I could enjoy them.

Warren


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2019)

They look incredible. Big like!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 3, 2019)

Did you cook the sausage first or does it cook in the 2 hours during the smoke?  Those look absolutely incredible!!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 3, 2019)

cooked and drained the sausage first.  then filled.  and thank you!


----------

